# driver swing



## garyinderry (Aug 30, 2014)

been working on my driving since I had a lesson 2 weeks ago.  moved the ball up in my stance.  today I tried pulling my right foot back a bit.  it seemed to stop me hooking it as much.  hit quite a few good ones today.  both of these shots were pretty good.  nice high flight and long (for me).   pro is happy for me to keep my death grip.  


side on
[video=youtube;0l07avlbKVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l07avlbKVo&index=2&list=UUSxc6XW4LY56NisqHZGZ6xg[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 30, 2014)

DTL
[video=youtube;Ukwoo-YUNVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ukwoo-YUNVQ[/video]



comments good and bad please.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 30, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			hit quite a few good ones today.  both of these shots were pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

Proof at last that 4,127 wrongs CAN make a right


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 30, 2014)

its a fine balance I can tell you!  :rofl:    and to think this is the new, much improved version! :swing:


----------



## One Planer (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm far from an expert but your grip looks crazy strong.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 30, 2014)

If you are working with a pro then I'd just stick to that if I were you. There's a lot of things I'd change, but on the basis that it appears to work for you right now I'd leave well alone and work on the things your pro has said.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 30, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I'm far from an expert but your grip looks crazy strong.
		
Click to expand...

tried to weaken the left hand but it just cannot be done!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 30, 2014)

JustOne said:



			If you are working with a pro then I'd just stick to that if I were you. There's a lot of things I'd change, but on the basis that it appears to work for you right now I'd leave well alone and work on the things your pro has said.
		
Click to expand...


only had 1 half hour lesson.  as I have mentioned before, we didn't get much past getting the ball up in my stance and told to hit from the inside!   


id love to do a complete swing rebuild but don't really have the time and don't really want to spend a fortune on lessons.   maybe something I could do in the future once my game completely stalls. 

ive managed to keep dropping handicap whilst being the worst driver you are likely to see.  god bless my short game!


----------



## DaveM (Aug 31, 2014)

You seem to have a bit of a reverse pivot, going on there.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 31, 2014)

Pro said work with the grip for now, you having a series of lessons G? 

_So not with a view to change stuff just from a point of information,_ it's the right hand position that is much more of an issue, way under the handle so a good ways too far in the palm of the hand. That right thumb forefinger crease pointing way to the right of you, misses the right shoulder by a good ways.

Guessing from the front on view if someone came up & just pressed their finger into you forearms there would be little or no 'give' in them whatsoever. 

Both arms look a deal rigid, left arm ideally would want to be relaxed straight & more in a 'hanging feel' condition rather than a tense held pointed out condition, right arm ideally relaxed soft, slight give in the elbow, not bent, just soft to the inside of the elbow.

Arms tense in this 'tense more held' position transfer that tension to the shoulders, so they get very rigid & held a little ways artificially upwards, makes a turn around the spine a deal more difficult. 
Tension in arms & shoulders upper body will also reduce your ability to produce clubhead speed for the swing motion.

So to the way the arms so shoulders are in a more held raised position also puts the chin very close to the chest also making the body rotation more difficult. 

This all has an affect also on being able to have a good secondary spine tilt away from target. 
First glance will show right shoulder lower than than the left so you may think okay, but if you look closer you'll see that although that is true, right is below left, nevertheless the whole upper body is held in an upright position, if you look at how your upper body sits on the hip girdle. You'll also notice your hips are pretty level, ideally in address posture your right hip would be a little ways lower than the left.

You'll also see that despite the right shoulder being lower than the left, the secondary spine tilt away from target just isn't there, the spine is sitting on the hips still virtually at 90Âº to the ground.

In posture you want a solid lower half that a more relaxed upper body & arms can turn over. The solid lower body provides the support, resistance & balance to rotate chest/shoulders over with a connected arm swing to produce club head speed.

So your shoulders & arm tension, chin more on the chest no secondary spine tilt is the reason you can't make a complete shoulder turn which is also the reason your upper body, spine, lifts & tilts towards the target at the top of the backswing.

Relaxed hands forearms would mean you could then have relaxed shoulders not held up so chin not so close to the chest, you'd be able to get your spine leaning away from target so be better able to make a complete shoulder turn in posture more into the right hip socket weight staying on the inside of the right foot & at the top of the swing the spine would correctly tilt away from target still. {not lean towards it}
From there you'd be much better placed to swing downwards to the bottom of the swing arc some 3" or 4'" before the ball to deliver the club head with better speed upwards through impact.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 31, 2014)

nail on head about my chin always getting in the way !! 


pro told me to come back in a months time.  work on having the ball up in stance to at least get me some elevation.   before I went I was hitting low hooks. bringing the clubface in so so closed. barely carrying 190 and left going left. 

at the minute I am compensating by opening the clubface going back. I can see the reverse pivot, that's been there for years.  

pro says we will look at my chronic coming out of posture. standing up through the shot. 


years of doing my own thing I suppose!


----------



## the_coach (Aug 31, 2014)

all stems from slightly skewed address set-up, posture angles, arms, & right hand, + tension etc at address. 

if & when you can work with him to start to change the set-up, all the other issues will start to go away, set-up, tension, arms, upper body. shoulders, causing the chin position. way the upper body sits on the level hips means you don't get the secondary spine tilt, means in turn you can't complete the shoulder turn in posture & the upper body tilts the wrong ways getting to the top.

cure the posture, tension etc you'll cure the motion, if at some point you can address the right hand you won't hook etc. & de-loft shots.
good luck with the lessons & all


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 31, 2014)

thanks.  the right hand isn't always as far underneath.   I was under some pressure (time constants), to get into position and make the swing to take the video.   I fiddle with the right hand position from time to time. 


I shall see what happens at the next lesson.   the little changes so far have moved my driving from 3/10 to maybe a 6. 

even before the changes I haven't had problems finding the middle of the bat, if a bit low.  with the ball moved forward I seem to be making contact higher up the face. I noticed this with the wet impact marks at the range.   cant be a bad thing!

anyway, got a comp tomorrow afternoon.   ill get the driver out when its safe! :rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 31, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			even before the changes I haven't had problems finding the middle of the bat, if a bit low.  with the ball moved forward *I seem to be making contact higher up the face.* I noticed this with the wet impact marks at the range.   cant be a bad thing!
		
Click to expand...

Sweet-spot is actually above the centre of the face, so that's a good thing.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 31, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Sweet-spot is actually above the centre of the face, so that's a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

I've known that this was a problem for quite some time.  the driver face on my 910 is peppered with marks centre and low on the face.  I was never able to get it above centre until I moved the ball position forward.   I previously had it around the middle of my  left foot and centre of stance.   far too far back for decent launch. 

last two weeks have been a bit of an eye opener.   I've known I needed to get the ball forward but I feared going back to hitting a slice.   old habits die hard. 


I am going to speak to the pro about getting rid of the reverse pivot.  I can live with that with my irons but I  want to wind behind the ball for the driver!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 31, 2014)

being as flexible as a wooden ruler doesn't help matters!     some yoga over winter wont hurt !


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 31, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			being as flexible as a wooden ruler doesn't help matters!     some Guinness over winter wont hurt ! 

Click to expand...

There changed that for you


----------



## One Planer (Aug 31, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			tried to weaken the left hand but it just cannot be done!
		
Click to expand...

From my point of view. If you're battling a hook, the grip is one of the things is look at. 

As my pro says. Your only connection to the club is your hands and grip. Getting this right helps massively IMO.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 31, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I've known that this was a problem for quite some time.  the driver face on my 910 is peppered with marks centre and low on the face.  I was never able to get it above centre until I moved the ball position forward.   I previously had it around the middle of my  left foot and centre of stance.   far too far back for decent launch. 

last two weeks have been a bit of an eye opener.   I've known I needed to get the ball forward but I feared going back to hitting a slice.   old habits die hard. 


I am going to speak to the pro _about getting rid of the reverse pivot. _ I can live with that with my irons but I  want to wind behind the ball for the driver!
		
Click to expand...

This really is all about the set up, your spine & hip alignments, shoulder & arm tension, detailed in the earlier post, those small changes in set up will have a very positive effect on how you can then turn to the top & better keep your angles, will also help with swing path & AoA into & through impact.


----------



## Junior (Aug 31, 2014)

Im still never playing you for money


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 1, 2014)

been watching quite a few videos of pros and fellow golfers on the course.   with the pros, some have a real pronounced tilt away ( michelle wie) and others not so much (kutchar).   they all turn away from the ball. I keep my head over it.  I think its to stop swaying in the backswing.  

I am going to need some proper help with this as I cant even seem to make a proper practice swing getting behind the ball.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			From my point of view. If you're battling a hook, the grip is one of the things is look at. 

As my pro says. Your only connection to the club is your hands and grip. Getting this right helps massively IMO.
		
Click to expand...


pro said he wasn't that worried about my grip.  maybe he will tweak it next time.   he took hold of a club using my grip and banged a drive straight to alleviate my fears when I brought it up.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			pro is happy for me to keep my death grip.
		
Click to expand...

Nice swing but I cant believe that grip is not going to hold you back.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			pro said he wasn't that worried about my grip.  maybe he will tweak it next time.   he took hold of a club using my grip and banged a drive straight to alleviate my fears when I brought it up.
		
Click to expand...

If your pro is happy then fine.

From my own experience, the grip was the first thing my pro looked at for the reason I outlined previously. He outlined why my, then current, grip was causing me issue and what the change to more neutral would be and how it would help.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			If your pro is happy then fine.

From my own experience, the grip was the first thing my pro looked at for the reason I outlined previously. He outlined why my, then current, grip was causing me issue and what the change to more neutral would be and how it would help.
		
Click to expand...

as the coach said ealier, its more my right hand that's the issue.  plenty play with a strong left hand. 

watch matt kuchar take his grip in this.  he must fight a strong right hand.  he seems to settle into it and then adjust it to the left. 

[video=youtube;fWM_dBAHGWA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWM_dBAHGWA[/video]


----------



## One Planer (Sep 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			as the coach said ealier, its more my right hand that's the issue.  plenty play with a strong left hand. 

watch matt kuchar take his grip in this.  he must fight a strong right hand.  he seems to settle into it and then adjust it to the left. 

[video=youtube;fWM_dBAHGWA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWM_dBAHGWA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

You could also quote Webb Simpson and Zach Johnson as other noted strong grip players. 

Both major winners and both have solid games. 

For me, a strong grip creates more issues than it solves, but that's just me


----------



## CMAC (Sep 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



*pro said he wasn't that worried about my grip.*  maybe he will tweak it next time.   he took hold of a club using my grip and banged a drive straight to alleviate my fears when I brought it up.
		
Click to expand...

sorry, but good golf *starts* with a good grip.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			watch matt kuchar take his grip in this.  he must fight a strong right hand.  he seems to settle into it and then adjust it to the left.
		
Click to expand...


Interesting clip, and yes by the time he starts the club back the grip is nowhere as strong as it was.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 1, 2014)

CMAC said:



			sorry, but good golf *starts* with a good grip.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree, golf is about impact, you could hold the club with just your little finger if it hits the ball the distance and direction you want. There's a lot of different grips/swings out there.

[video=youtube;b1ZbyPz4gF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1ZbyPz4gF4[/video]


Garyinderry is playing off 7.1 so I'd suggest he's 'started' already with the grip he has. :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			been watching quite a few videos of pros and fellow golfers on the course.   with the pros, some have a real pronounced tilt away ( michelle wie) and others not so much (kutchar).   they all turn away from the ball. I keep my head over it.  I think its to stop swaying in the backswing.  

I am going to need some proper help with this as I cant even seem to make a proper practice swing getting behind the ball.
		
Click to expand...

If you start behind the ball then you're already there... you don't need to move MORE away from the ball.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 1, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I don't agree, golf is about impact, you could hold the club with just your little finger if it hits the ball the distance and direction you want. There's a lot of different grips/swings out there.

[video=youtube;b1ZbyPz4gF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1ZbyPz4gF4[/video]



Garyinderry is playing off 7.1 so I'd suggest he's 'started' already with the grip he has. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

My back hurts just watching that


----------



## CMAC (Sep 1, 2014)

JustOne said:



*I don't agree,* golf is about impact, you could hold the club with just your little finger if it hits the ball the distance and direction you want. There's a lot of different grips/swings out there.

[video=youtube;b1ZbyPz4gF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1ZbyPz4gF4[/video]


Garyinderry is playing off 7.1 so I'd suggest he's 'started' already with the grip he has. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

of course you don't! I was quoting a Major champion and respected instructor but what does he know:rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 1, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I was quoting a Major champion and respected instructor but what does he know
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## the_coach (Sep 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			been watching quite a few videos of pros and fellow golfers on the course.   with the pros, some have a real pronounced tilt away ( michelle wie) and others not so much (kutchar).   they all turn away from the ball. I keep my head over it.  I think its to stop swaying in the backswing.  

I am going to need some proper help with this as I cant even seem to make a proper practice swing getting behind the ball.
		
Click to expand...


obviously working with the Pro, & that's all good.

but continuing in the way of information, this all goes right back to setup  the body & the arms position in relation to your set-up.
get this in a little better condition would take a move of probably at most 2" to 3" in the body's position.

think the Kuchar, & 2 gloves comparison is only going to muddy the waters a good deal. 

they on their day when all the timing they need to play well happens they can knock it around well under par. doesn't relate to handicap players in the same way.

his game off, with Kuchar, happens when that timing & compensation is a ways off- speaking in top tour players results terms - & happens more often with 2 gloves as he has even more compensations to make so relies even ways more on timing, so why he often misses cuts & isn't as often finishing up in the top twenty.
no one would put 2 gloves forward as a model to look at.

when you look at Kuchar's top position & you'll see he's made most of the necessary compensations to be in a decent position to come down to impact. 
3 things to look at given the area of things we're talking about here are, look at his spine angle you'll see it's angled away from target has the secondary tilt, look at his hips & you'll see he's turned 'into' his right hip pocket not onto his right hip, look at his head & you can see he's turned, but his head is still within the stance width of the feet yet the left chest has turned to be over the right thigh, so no turning past the right leg here no movement away to the right, turned into his right side, not way over it looking to get behind the ball.

Reason G you feel you're not behind the ball, sorry to repeat, is the set up which means you start to turn but the right hip is a little ways too high so you can't turn into so you turn over this pushes the upper body turn upwards so the final move to the top is taking your head & spine nearer to target -why you feel you're never really behind the ball. As well as the hips is the very straight vertical spine but you've set your shoulders opposite, independent to the vertical spine angle to create a bit of a false tilt that actually lifting the left shoulder upwards, shoulders being 'held' with tension in the arms & shoulders. 
its this body position that's putting you chin near to your chest, it's not that you're moving you head so chin by bending it down.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 1, 2014)

Then the movement back from the set-up to the top causes the rest of things to take place with the swing motion, weight going onto the outside of the right foot going back, instead of being able to turn into the right hip socket doing this it's a deal easier to keep the weight on the inside of the right foot, & again then a deal more easy if the spine has the proper secondary tilt not just the shoulders, easier to turn fully & then keep that secondary spine tilt angle so your back, like Kuchar's would tilt away from target at the top.
 so you'd be still behind the ball instead of having that block by the right hip forcing the upper body in the final move to get to the top & because the shoulders can't complete the turn they lift & tilt so upper body spine tilts the wrong ways at the top of swing.


obviously you've got a good deal of hand eye coordination going on to get to where you've got, but you've kind of found that keeping everything as it is this is where you'll be, nothing wrong in that at all. but if as you do want to progress further, obviously as you've gone for lessons you do which is great, but that set-up ultimately the right hand will have to change.


am just trying to get over something that folks often struggle with, how really a fairly small change at set up, inches, can really markedly affect how you strike the ball so improve, both distance accuracy trajectory etc, given you have a good sense of a swing through the ball & a good eye.


re on the thread all the talk about grip, if you were down at scratch already, had the flight, distance, direction & control you wanted then it would all be good.

but you're not there, yet, so that right hand we see here will have to change & stay changed, period, no other way, but better if it's the last thing to change given you're used to swinging, if you were say just starting off should change first.

you've found with the longer end of the bag a deal more difficult to stop it going left, & the flight a good ways too low etc. 
this will still be the case to a certain degree with the higher end but a little ways easier to deal with the clubs with loft.
straighter the face the harder this is with a right hand that's very strong & under in the palm.


quick way to really see what that grip does is take your driver just in that strong grip position you have here & just hold the club out in front of you so the right palm will be facing upwards & the face angle towards target. 
this effectively is how the club & right hand relationship is at address. now just simply rotate the right hand counterclockwise couple inches & watch what happens to the face, just how much with this small movement the face rotates but also importantly how much as the straight face of the driver rotates just how much it de-lofts, this is the reason why you have such low flight & obviously why it goes left.


putting the ball forwards, if its been too far back obviously a good idea -driver ball best off the left armpit- but if you start putting it too far forwards further left say off the toes. remember by the time the clubhead then gets to the ball in the swing arc the swing direction will be a good deal more swinging left, closed face so then to stop it going left is going to take a real good deal of forearm & hand manipulation, real difficult to get any manipulation at all at the speed 7 with the forces on the hands clubhead at speed, but virtually impossible to do it with any consistency, forces folks to aim a good ways too much to the right which mostly just exacerbates the issue further.


the way you'd fix it. 
is, in practice away from the course get the set-up address position right with those angles re- hip, spine, tension free arm hang which will bring the shoulders down chest down in a relaxed position so the chest isn't stuck up to the chin.
 this with good spine angle plus secondary spine tilt means you can then get a full shoulder turn in posture. so a correct spine angle away from target at the top which will mean you'll feel behind the ball but only because you've been able to turn properly into the right hip socket, as opposed to moving yourself laterally anyway to the right.


then you just have to get used with smooth 70% swings with whatever club to hit every shot consistently left, allow yourself to do that, until you get ball after ball going left even if its hard left, don't try not to, don't try to swing out to the right.


all you have to do then .... but not easy but not that difficult it would be a deal breaker either especially when you see the results ...... is move your right hand counterclockwise on the handle around 2" to 2&1/2" something in that ball park are so you get the handle sitting in the fingers & so that the right hand is on top of the handle -this real important. 
so then the crease between the right thumb & forefinger points to your right ear (not as it does now a ways to the right completely past your body. 
make the same swing now you have been doing with all those balls going left & you will be hitting ball to target much less curvature (assuming your body aligned parallel left to target line) you'll also get back the height in your shots, won't be smothering them, won't be low.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 1, 2014)

the_coach said:



			no one would put 2 gloves forward as a model to look at.
		
Click to expand...

I would   I'd take his $5M+ earnings, as would most 7 h/cappers.

Seriously though we all know that the 'perfect model' would have a neutral/strong grip with 2/3 knuckles but grip isn't an absolute.

I'd take Dustin Johnsons $24M+ earnings but wouldn't tell people to play with a bowed wrist, however if an AMATEUR club golfer swung that way I wouldn't necessarily change it.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 1, 2014)

if a player had hit a plateau but wanted to progress. from a good standard to a good cat 1. you look to see what conditions with the impact were causing the pattern of bad shots, so a lot left, a lot de-lofted that they don't really fly so not getting the distance plus the lefts. with a right hand so far under which is the cause of the angst you gotta at some point change that right hand position but depending what else was going on you might well not look to change it first - a player new to the game higher index you change it straight ways before too many swing compensations evolved.

given the shot issues described, in order for the golfer to get further than the plateau they have come to a bit of a halt on, being already a single digit, much harder to progress down a ways without some change.
given good degree of hand eye coordination, good positive swing intent, issues often stem from the golfers intent to make a swing given the set-up they have become used to putting themselves in.

number of actual distance in inches of movement in address set up to change would in the scheme of things be really small, but would fix the bunch of the swing motion issues, so be able to make a full shoulder turn behind the ball, an hour you pretty much crack that, but nearly all of the shots would be going left by some way & de-lofted. give a good player license to do that on the practice ground get it happening shot for shot, then with just a small counterclockwise movement of that right hand you'd be back in the ball park, shots to target, distance through flight back, shots starting to line with a deal less curvature, height back so stop on the greens, would make a huge difference for sure.
you would with an issue like this have to change that right hand. might be able to stay playing around index with the right hand but would become increasingly difficult. very difficult to progress without doing so.
but every swing you look to fix the issues preventing good reasonably consistent impact conditions, depends what they are as to what you look to fix first, whether you look to fix a grip at all, depends on standard where someone is in the game, where they are looking to get to, many times you'd change alignments, posture, still oft times you'd have to change grip.

the only reason you woudn't change an ams motion with that much bow is if they could find good impact often enough.

Dj's bow the main reason he blew it at PB, walked with the group as much as you can at PB, sure as the day is long it casues him under pressure to block, block slice the long shots, & chunk the pitches, soon as that timing hip rotation & body out of whack, bang off it goes, did it again same thing at your Open.
Always going to go that ways if he can't control the pressure of the big ones, especially down the stretch.

2 gloves supported himself before he got on tour by money games, betting that's how he supported himself before he got the break on The Big Break. mentally tough with getting that ball to drop. but so many compensations even more timing issues why he's either up or down, but not up that often, done a fantastic job with what he has.

as Trevino said pressure is playing $10 a corner with everything in, when you know you have the only $5 you have in the world in your pocket on the 1st


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 2, 2014)

doing some drills in the house with spine tilt.   don't want to hit any balls until I get this feeling of not doing a reverse pivot! 




thanks for the tips chaps.   ill work on this and log the progress. :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Sep 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



*doing some drills in the house with spine tilt. *  don't want to hit any balls until I get this feeling of not doing a reverse pivot! 




thanks for the tips chaps.   ill work on this and log the progress. :thup:
		
Click to expand...



This is something I've been in conversation with a few folk on here about based on previous swings video'd during lessons.

An example of my old address position here:







Very similar to how you set up now. Level hips and little to no secondary tilt away from target.

Now, at address I set up as previously but bump my hips laterally, literally an inch toward target. This has the effect of lowering my right hip and adding the secondary tilt required.

Here's a video that helped me understand it a little better:

[video=youtube;84uJjka8BPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84uJjka8BPM[/video]

Hopefully this will help you out a little pal :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Sep 2, 2014)

... And another 

[video=youtube;AaScFXmMuao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaScFXmMuao[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 2, 2014)

cheers G !   ive watched a few monty videos before. always a fountain of knowledge! 


just going to concentrate this on the driver for the mean time.   my irons are bloomin sweet! :rofl:


----------



## One Planer (Sep 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			cheers G !   ive watched a few monty videos before. always a fountain of knowledge! 


just going to concentrate this on the driver for the mean time.   my irons are bloomin sweet! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I also like Mr Scheinblum's video and swing insight.

Since I made the switch, I've only played 18 holes once. The rest have been 9 holes after work (3,5 and 6 over)

Played 18 last weekend for the 1st time and played 9 over. Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 2, 2014)

the driver is the main thing holding me back.   I was 3 over though 14 holes on Sunday.  granted it was two thinned bunker shots that cost me a nice cut in the end up.   

its ultimately the driver that is causing me most grief!  hit it ok on sunday.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



*the driver is the main thing holding me back*.   I was 3 over though 14 holes on Sunday.  granted it was two thinned bunker shots that cost me a nice cut in the end up.   

*its ultimately the driver that is causing me most grief!*  hit it ok on sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I would say it's the same for most amateur golfers Gary.

I drove the ball really well at the weekend, but I know if I don't get keep on top of it, it'll go bad real quick. If I get the set-up correct, I stand a better chance of getting the ball in play than if I don't 

I've started looking at my game in a different light of late (... Something Hawkeye said a good while back) and it's been a revelation to me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 4, 2014)

I know what I would change.........

Your pro!

Until you sort out your grip it is just going to be a constant battle of trying to compensate for other faults.


----------



## Basher (Sep 6, 2014)

Level hips, level shoulders. Classic hallmark of the 1 plane swing.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2014)

been attempting to put in some tilt at address.  tried weakening my grip.    im even worse :swing:


will see the pro again after I go on holiday next week!


----------



## the_coach (Sep 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;5Lb3fp5goLc]http://youtu.be/5Lb3fp5goLc[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2014)

I am more than likely putting in too much tilt.  something I am definitely going to ask the pro about next that.   that and grip.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 6, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I am more than likely putting in too much tilt.  something I am definitely going to ask the pro about next that.   that and grip.
		
Click to expand...

possible, but going from no tilt spine at 90Âº to too much would be a little ways unusual. 

have to find some time on the practice once you're in the right posture to be able to consistently hit it a ways left with the grip you have now, then just ease the right hand back counterclockwise a ways, so it sits more on top, make the same rotational swing that had it going left consistently & still aiming to swing into the inner back quarter of the ball.

easier to fix the posture which will help the swing path direction through into the inside back quarter & give yourself permission on the practice ground to get solid contact to hit everything left first, then move the right hand counterclockwise an 1&1/2" to 2" to straighten out the flight.

than in this case to try to fix the grip first without fixing the posture & path.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2014)

the_coach said:



			possible, but going from no tilt spine at 90Âº to too much would be a little ways unusual. 

have to find some time on the practice once you're in the right posture to be able to consistently hit it a ways left with the grip you have now, then just ease the right hand back counterclockwise a ways, so it sits more on top, make the same rotational swing that had it going left consistently & still aiming to swing into the inner back quarter of the ball.

easier to fix the posture which will help the swing path direction through into the inside back quarter & give yourself permission on the practice ground to get solid contact to hit everything left first, then move the right hand counterclockwise an 1&1/2" to 2" to straighten out the flight.

than in this case to try to fix the grip first without fixing the posture & path.
		
Click to expand...


solid contact and it going left is what happens!


I more or less had the course to myself this evening.  I was hitting multiple drives off a load of holes.  I was trying this weakening of the right hand.  I actually had the right hand on top and hit two good drives.  just a tad of draw.   ill keep working at it!


----------

